

How Tesla Will Change the World - ff_
http://waitbutwhy.com/2015/06/how-tesla-will-change-your-life.html/#

======
briantmaurer
Excellent article covering climate, energy, and electric vehicles in detail –
25K words worth of detail :D

~~~
ff_
I spent two hours yesterday carefully reading it, and today I'll reread it,
it's just perfectly logical and clear.

I'm amazed, really.

